# Regelmäßige Lags



## Batzen (19. September 2010)

*Regelmäßige Lags*

Nabend Leute 

ich hab da ein Problem was mir langsam den letzten Nerv raubt
und zwar:

Egal welche Anwendung ich offen hab ob Games , Browser oder iwas mit i net zutun hat ...
hab ich regelmäßig Lags
hab nun schon alles gemacht ... 
rechner neu gemacht 
router auf betriebseinstellunf zurückgebracht..


hat wer noch ne idee was ich machen könnte ... 

hab win7 und 
Arcor DSL WLAm Modem  200
bin über kabel verbunden 
der einzigste rechner 
und mein w lan ist aus ...

das müsste alles wichtige sein

Danke schon mal 
Batzen


----------



## Batzen (20. September 2010)

*AW: Regelmäßige Lags*

keiner ne ahung ?


----------



## iRaptor (20. September 2010)

*AW: Regelmäßige Lags*

Habe genau so ab und zu mal laggs. Aber nur bei YouTube.
Bin genau so über Kabel verbunden aber eine Lösung finde ich nicht.
Denke einfach das es an 1&1 liegt und bei dir eben an Arcor.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. September 2010)

*AW: Regelmäßige Lags*

Hallo Batzen,

wie äußert sich das Problem mit den Lags genau? Hast du instabile Downloads, Ruckler bei Online-Spielen, friert dein Browser ein etc.?

Zu welchen Uhrzeiten tritt das Problem vermehrt auf oder ist es ein Dauerzustand?

Hast du schon mal in unregelmäßigen Abständen den Speed Check von Arcor/Vodafone gemacht? Dort bekommst du, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, eine Ticketnummer, mit der du dich später direkt beim Kontakt mit der Kundenbetreuung melden kannst. Teilweise wird ein Test deiner Leitung vorgenommen, wenn das Problem von deiner Seite ausgeschlossen werden kann.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Batzen (26. September 2010)

*AW: Regelmäßige Lags*

sind eig immer 
egal was ich mache ... sin nur ganz kurz beim surfen störts nich so ... 
aber in online games genauer shooter) wenn da auf einmal ne sec gefrezzt bist

unregelmäßig in der wieder holung mal aller ner min und ein andermal aller 10 min


----------



## Batzen (26. September 2010)

*AW: Regelmäßige Lags*

und beim speed check hab ich immer meine 6k leitung .. 
is halt nur ein ganz kurzer aussetzter


----------



## taks (27. September 2010)

*AW: Regelmäßige Lags*

Klick mal auf den Windows Start-Button und dann gib in dem Eingabefeld "cmd" ein und Enter drücken..
Nun öffnet sich ein schwarzes Fenster (CLI) in welchem du folgendes eingibst:
ipconfig
und dann Enter drücken.

Jetzt merkst du dir was bei "Standardgateway" steht.
Gib jetzt im CLI folgendes ein:
ping "Standardgateway" -t
Bei Standardgateway gibst du ein was du dir vorher gemerkt hast.
Und dann wieder enter drücken.

Nun öffnest du nochmal ein CLI aber das andere nicht schliessen.
In dem neuen gibst du folgendes ein:
ping www.google.de -t
und Enter drücken

Nun solltest du zwei CLI offen haben. Im einen machst du einen Ping auf deinen Standardgateway und einen auf Google
Es sollten dann immer neue Zeilen erscheinen irgendwie sowas wie die hier:
Antwort von 209.85.229.147: Bytes=32 Zeit=32ms TTL=254
und
Antwort von 192.168.1.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=4ms TTL=254

Das lässt du laufen und wenn du wieder ein Lag hattest schaust du auf die CLI's und schaust mal ob die Zeit irgendwie höher als normal ist.
Also zum Beispiel beim Ping auf google anstatt 34ms 900ms oder so.
Das ist die Zeit wo das Signal von deinem PC zum Server von google braucht.
Der Standardgateway ist dein Router.

Wenn sich die Zeit zu deinem Router nicht verändert hat, die zu google jedoch schon, liegt es also am Router oder an der Leitung und du kannst das Netzwerk und den PC ausschliessen. Wenn beide Zeiten erhöt sind liegts am PC oder Netzwerk.

Ist zwar ein verdammt langer Text geworden aber ich hoffe du kannst damit das Problem ein bisschen eingrenzen.


gruss


----------



## Batzen (30. September 2010)

*AW: Regelmäßige Lags*

hey Danke erstmal

laut deiner aussage isses mein Pc oder das Netzwerk
beide Pings gehn einmal auf 1836 hoch


und wie kann ich das nun beheben ?


----------



## taks (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Regelmäßige Lags*

Hast du es mal mit einem anderen PC getestet?


----------



## Batzen (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Regelmäßige Lags*

kann ich leider nich .. hab kein 2ten


----------



## taks (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Regelmäßige Lags*

Kannst du nicht irgendwo ein Notebook ausleihen um zu testen ob mit dem Notebook die gleichen Probleme auftreten?


----------



## rei0d (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Regelmäßige Lags*

Auch wenn der Thread jetzt schon etwas älter ist, vielleicht hilft es ja einigen anderen.

Ich hatte bis gestern das gleiche Problem, jede 10-15 Sekunden hatte ich einen kurzen Lag, was vor Allem in Onlinespielen sehr nervend war. Durch den Tipp von *taks* 2 CMD Fenster zu öffnen, um meinen Standardgateway und google.de anzupingen ist mir aufgefallen, dass es bei beiden gleichzeitig zu den Lags kommt und dann kurz die Zeit auf über 700 ms hochspringt. Nach kurzem Ausprobieren habe ich dann mal mein WLAN am Router deaktiviert, da ich eh nur über LAN online war. Und siehe da, der Lag ist verschwunden! Ich hab zwar leider keine Ahnung, warum mein Router durch WLAN laggt, aber es hat wirklich geholfen!

OHNE WLAN sieht das jetzt so aus:
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/jjn8-1-c4ca.png

MIT WLAN sah es vorher so aus:
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/jjn8-2-c81e.png

PS: 
Mein Router: Arcor-Easy Box A 300 WLAN
Meine Internetverbindung: DSL 6000 (Arcor)
Mein Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

rei0d


----------

